
Why Taiwan has become a problem for WHO - ktln2
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-52088167
======
rdlecler1
If they lie to us about masks and can’t properly monitor the risk of a
potential pandemic, what good are they exactly? Defund them and move on. There
is too much rot in these institutions for them to relied on.

------
croh
It is sad to see orgs like WHO are being controlled by China. He could have
given better answer than just skipping question and terminating interview.
This guy looks scared as hell to talk anything against China. If this is the
situation, how can one trust WHO for truth about covid-19 ? Now I am doubtful
about all their counts.

~~~
soared
You decided to mistrust an entire global organization because one guy duffed
an interview? Its spelled out clearly in the article: WHO membership is only
given to countries that are members of the United Nations - which does not
recognize Taiwan - or whose applications are approved by the World Health
Assembly.

Yes the WHO is likely mistreating Taiwan, but its based on the UN and global
politics, nothing else. China isn't controlling the WHO. China is just a major
player in geopolitics whose reach affects the UN, which affects the WHO.

~~~
himinlomax
China is blocking Taiwan's membership in the UN, and is blocking them having
any recognized status, for any international organisation.

~~~
hangphyr
That's true. While yes the WHO is following regulations, they're following
regulations that were created to exclude the Republic of China from it in
order to entice the PRC to join it. The PRC gave multinational organizations
such as the WHO this condition for accepting the invitation to join, and
multinationals greatly desired the membership of the PRC.

The WHO had the choice: accept the Chinese Communist Party's demand to exclude
Taiwan, or be shunned by the PRC. The problem isn't necessarily with the WHO,
it's with the CCP.

